# USMC orders Colt .45 M1911



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Not farm related, but glad this decision was made...best weapon choice in a long time. For those of us that have been there, I am sure you agree this is great news. I had a buddy get me a .45 since they carried them in his unit when I deployed...much better than the Baretta garbage the Air Force forced us to carry. This decision will save some lives!

http://www.foxnews.c...intcmp=trending


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I carry the Colt .45 M1911 Light Weight Commander...as my weapon of choice. I can easily see how the Marines would want the U.S.Colt over the Italian Beretta.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

The Navy gave me a little .38 cal....I got rid of it pretty quickly and got a Colt .45 in a shoulder holster with two extra clips. Great gun but happy I never had to use it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> got a Colt .45 in a shoulder holster with two extra clips. Great gun but happy I never had to use it.


You and me both....I am a peaceful sort that prefers the path of less resistance but I am realistic about this world that we live in.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Ir's a magazine, not a clip BTW but thats ok, we know what you refer to.

America still builds one good domestic product, firearms. Colt, Kimber, Savage Arms, Henry Repeating Arms, Strum Ruger, Marlin, Stevens, Smith & Wesson, Thompson Center Atms, Barrett, are a few that I own at least one of.

Besides running forage for a hobby (this year it's teally a hobby....), I shoot competition rifle, pistol, custom reload and hunt.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Ir's a magazine, not a clip BTW but thats ok, we know what you refer to.


Well if its "OK" why would you publicly correct someone over chit chat. This is not "Guns and Ammo" forum, but Haytalk....I would suggest you ease back just a little and you will make alot more friends on this site.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Of course it's not (guns and ammo forum) not that I ever leave home without a rifle in the tractor, behind the seat. You never know when a varmit might come by while out in the field. Coyotes are open season here and wood chucks as well as raccoons destroy fields and crops.

I meant no offense with the correction. On the contrary. Just setting the terminology straight......

Nothing more and I'll digress.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to frequent a tractor website and it was amazing how tense the atmosphere over there...... "spell-checkers" and other "experts" who seemed like their passion was to wait for someone to mispell a word, be off by 1 HP, or some other meaningless error and they'd pounce on you. Probably some brochure quoting keypad jockey with a garden tractor.... lol.
I came here because after lurking here a while, everyone seemed to treat each other kindly. I jumped right in and was welcomed like family. Doesn't seem like it matters here if you farm 5 acres of hay or 5,000 acres of straw. You get treated with respect and dignity.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I used to frequent a tractor website and it was amazing how tense the atmosphere over there...... "spell-checkers" and other "experts" who seemed like their passion was to wait for someone to mispell a word, be off by 1 HP, or some other meaningless error and they'd pounce on you. Probably some brochure quoting keypad jockey with a garden tractor.... lol.
> I came here because after lurking here a while, everyone seemed to treat each other kindly. I jumped right in and was welcomed like family. Doesn't seem like it matters here if you farm 5 acres of hay or 5,000 acres of straw. You get treated with respect and dignity.


That's why I'm here, too. Good people, lots to learn, & very, very little bitchin.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a Kimber, an early model about 10 years ago and never got it to feed ammo reliably. I also am a NRA pistol instructor and teach the class here at my farm for concealed pistol lisence training and have seen a lot of problems with the Kimbers even though I know people love them.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> I meant no offense with the correction. On the contrary. Just setting the terminology straight......


No offence taken...The Navy was probably reluctant to give them to us in the first place and we did have to qualify at a range first. "Point the end with the hole at the target and pull the trigger......" Now that I look back on it, it seems pretty silly how safe my aluminium airplane made me feel and how I felt sorry for the poor guys on the ground.....


----------

